# HELP:Download manager



## vineeth.gk (Jul 26, 2007)

I am using NETONE.
I want a download manager which starts all paused downloads whenever i connect to net. Is there any suchthat. if yes pls help me.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 26, 2007)

No download manager is efficient on netone. Just google for them and you will get thousands. The best one wud be FDM. www.freedownloadmanager.org


----------



## vineeth.gk (Jul 26, 2007)

downloadmanager does not supports. i checked. I want one which starts download automatically when i connected to net, like avg which starts updating automatically when connected.


----------



## anandk (Jul 26, 2007)

getright, i know does...but not freeware.


----------



## Ecko (Jul 26, 2007)

vineeth.gk said:
			
		

> downloadmanager does not supports. i checked. I want one which starts download automatically when i connected to net, like avg which starts updating automatically when connected.




You may try GIGAGET OR FLASHGET but you have to start them to start download


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 27, 2007)

vineeth.gk said:
			
		

> downloadmanager does not supports. i checked. I want one which starts download automatically when i connected to net, like avg which starts updating automatically when connected.


Yo! You are challenging me????? I have used FDM for more than a year. You need to set the options in FDM to start auto download as connected. It can also be configured to auto-dial the connection.


----------



## vineeth.gk (Jul 28, 2007)

ok sorry unknown i will try with fdm.ok

hey unknown i didnt see any options like start auto download as connected,  auto-dial the connection. I am using free download manager 2.1 build 494


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2007)

FDM is the best. Works flawlessly for me at least.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 28, 2007)

vineeth.gk said:
			
		

> ok sorry unknown i will try with fdm.ok
> 
> hey unknown i didnt see any options like start auto download as connected,  auto-dial the connection. I am using free download manager 2.1 build 494


Hey buddy, search for that option. You will surely find it. I know its there. Also go thru the help file. Dig thru all of its options, you will find it. I don't remember now where that option used to be.  You can search yourself.


----------



## vineeth.gk (Jul 28, 2007)

UNKNOWN' u are a one year user of fdm then u dont know where the option is?


----------



## slugger (Jul 28, 2007)

ok VINEETH heres wat u cud do

go to *Options>General Settings* and enable d *Load on startup* option den go 2 *Options>Download Options* and select d *Start downloads automatically *option

c if dis works
keep us posted buddy


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 29, 2007)

vineeth.gk said:
			
		

> UNKNOWN' u are a one year user of fdm then u dont know where the option is?


Can't someone forget?   I am using linux since 3 months. How will i remember abt FDM? LOL. Don't ask such funny questions.


----------



## vineeth.gk (Jul 29, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> ok VINEETH heres wat u cud do
> 
> go to *Options>General Settings* and enable d *Load on startup* option den go 2 *Options>Download Options* and select d *Start downloads automatically *option
> 
> ...


thanx slugger. but its not working for me. Now i'm goin to try with getright pro


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 30, 2007)

Flashget does it.

On General Setting > Launch on Startup and AutoStart Download on Flashget startup


----------



## slugger (Jul 30, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> FDM is the best .........


i agree m8, i use it 2. but it seems not 2 solve his problem

i actually thot dat wat he wanted, FDM did, bcos der ver a few time my comp hung up when runnin FDM in bg [not bcos of FDM tho], so wen i did a forced restart FDM started automatically @ logon and my dl began immediatel wen i connected 2 d internet

shud have dun d same wen der r no problem, *or duz it*


*PS:*
Hey btw ax3 u seem 2 b d oldest active member on d forum right now, ur joinin d8 precedes d earliest existin post on d forum. thin i remember ur posts wen i registered
*gr8 goin maan!!!*


----------



## vineeth.gk (Aug 1, 2007)

Finally I made it.
Getright pro is suitable for me. Its better than FDM.

Getright will not support Netone dialer . So we have 
to create another through 
 start>programs>accessories>communication>new connection wizard.
Start a dial up account. And this dial-up can configued in getright 
through tools>getright configuration>internet. And also check the option
always start automatic downloading when connected. When you connected 
downloads will starts automatically.

This will also work in FDM, but in Getright we can add a Getright Dialer Shortcut
on the desktop. And if you want more rename that shortcut to netone and change its 
icon to this (attachment). Nice???

Unfortunately Getright doesnt supports Firefox and Opera. (FDM supports Firefox).
You will have to download its plugins. 
for opera *www.getright.com/opera.html
for firefox *www.getright.com/firefox.html


----------

